
Software Bugs - rmanalan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4Mz1estA4MA
======
aettel
OMG, this is hilarious! Nicely done Atlassian, I'm looking forward to more
videos like this.

------
halv01122
Ha. Bugs finding bugs. Brilliant.

------
magda
Funny!

